# The colson vogue is now complete!



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 21, 2014)

the vogue is now complete with the exception of skirt guard string.got a delta mouse  at the iron ranch swap this weekend ,thanks derek!took 1o months of looking ,asking ...looks like it belongs with the bike ,perfect patina......awesomeness...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 21, 2014)

kool bike Gary...what happened to the mouse trap ? Twas another flambastic day at the ranch eh!!!.....................bd


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 21, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> kool bike Gary...what happened to the mouse trap ? Twas another flambastic day at the ranch eh!!!.....................bd



Yep..excellent day at the ranch Bill..
As for the mouse trap, Last time I looked it was baited for some other parts....


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Bike looks great Gary. One of my favorite girls bikes. Great job. Perfect bike for a pair of johns us royal chains.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 22, 2014)

Your welcome Gary.... Looks sharp and I bet the wife is happy

Derek




SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 170033View attachment 170034View attachment 170035
> the vogue is now complete with the exception of skirt guard string.got a delta mouse  at the iron ranch swap this weekend ,thanks derek!took 1o months of looking ,asking ...looks like it belongs with the bike ,perfect patina......awesomeness...


----------



## oskisan (Sep 22, 2014)

*Looking for this tank*

I am missing that back tank (or whatever that big thing is by the rear fender) for my vogue... any leads?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## fatbike (Sep 22, 2014)

I know of two, this one and Scott McCaskey's. Super rare...


----------

